# Help please. Dog possibly in labor?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure the breeders on here can help you. The only educated info I can give you is, _call the Vet_! Yikes!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

No experience here either, just want to with good luck.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree that the breeders here will be able to offer more definitive advise. I'd be very concerned if she's been panting since yesterday and is now panting and shivering. I'd sugget getting her to a vet actually as my concern would be a blocked pup and that could cause so many problems! I wouldn't think panting since yesterday and an added shivering is normal at all really.


Tiffany


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We've had a lot of "puppies are coming" threads and "the puppies are here" threads but I can't recall any "step by step thru labor" threads. But I hope everything is OK


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

The vet clinic I worked at didn't do anything with obstetrics or breeding, so I have limited experience. If we ended up delivering babies, it was usually on a stray cat that had showed up pregnant, or was an emergency c-section on a hit by car animal. Never a planned breeding/birth situation. So I have done slinging and mouth to mouth and tying off umbilical cords and bottle feeding. But I have no experience with a start to finish labor. Hopefully she does fine and there is nothing to be done. I just don't like that the kids are home by themselves and this is the dogs first litter as well. If something happens, nobody there will know what to do or be able to get her to a vet. Hopefully this is a wake up call for them to have her spayed!! (This was not a planned breeding)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If they have been taking her temp, that is the best indicator. Their temp, normally around 100-101, will drop to 98 preceding labor.

Bitches frequently stop eating in the 24 hours preceding labor but this is not a given-I have bitches get up for a snack in between puppies.

Shivering and panting is a pretty good sign that puppies are imminent. Someone should be with her throughout the night, not necessarily awake but there to hear if she does go into labor.

Lots of towels, to dry off puppies and keep everyone dry in between pups. 

Excellent website here, step by step with pictures:

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/whelping.htm

Here is another good website you may want to print off some of the info and have it with you:

http://www.k9web.com/dog-faqs/medical/whelping.html#whelping

Unfortunately, most vets aren't experienced in labor and whelping. Most of the time, they get in labor bitches who are having problems and are too often in a life and death situation.

Gonna post this now, so you can see the instructions website.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Do they know what day she is on? Typically her temp will drop 24 to 36 hours before the puppies are coming.

Sorry, I was typing when Linda posted. She can help you I'm sure.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

THis is all good info. They should be taking her temp, and watch for the drop below 100 to stay there - at that point whelp is imminent within 24 hours. I would get her in that pool, and contain her. She must be used to it, and should be there to deliver the first pup, not have to be moved in after having delivered on a bed, or in a closet! (It happens...)
I offer small amounts of a high protein food, like cottage cheese or yogurt, they either eat it or not. Also, it is my preference to let the bitch eat one or tow placentas, but no more - they will get raging diarrhea if they do, but the hormones in the placenta does help labor progress and milk let down.




Tahnee GR said:


> If they have been taking her temp, that is the best indicator. Their temp, normally around 100-101, will drop to 98 preceding labor.
> 
> Bitches frequently stop eating in the 24 hours preceding labor but this is not a given-I have bitches get up for a snack in between puppies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> If they have been taking her temp, that is the best indicator. Their temp, normally around 100-101, will drop to 98 preceding labor.
> 
> Bitches frequently stop eating in the 24 hours preceding labor but this is not a given-I have bitches get up for a snack in between puppies.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much! I am going to go out and check her. I called the girls and they said she has started vomiting and is drooling and very clingy. So it sure sounds like she is in labor to me. I will update when I get home. Keep your fingers crossed this is a simple, no complications delivery. The closest after hours vet is 2 hours away. :crossfing


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Keep us posted-at least you have some experience!

If they want to keep as many puppies alive as possible, and minimize risk to the mother, I cannot emphasize too much that someone needs to stay with her, if she is, as I suspect, in or close to the second stage of labor. Yes, dogs have been having puppies for hundreds of years, but newborn pups have been dying as well and so have bitches.

New mothers are sometimes slow to clean and stimulate the pups, which is critical, and you must be prepared to help. It is vital to keep the pups warm inbetween births, chilling can be fatal and they have no way of regulating their body temperaure. I keep a warming box with a heating pad for the times when mom (and I) are concentrating on getting a new puppy born.

New mothers sometimes want to take the umbilical cord off too close to the body, so I put my fingers where it joins the body, or I cut and clamp them myself.

Most of the time, though, it all turns out well.

I am just rambling here, as I am not feeling well.

Good luck!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aprilpa said:


> Thanks so much! I am going to go out and check her. I called the girls and they said she has started vomiting and is drooling and very clingy. So it sure sounds like she is in labor to me. I will update when I get home. Keep your fingers crossed this is a simple, no complications delivery. The closest after hours vet is 2 hours away. :crossfing


I agree-sounds like labor to me!

Will their regular vet be on call, for an emergency? We don't have emergency vets here either, so the regular vets at the clinic take turns being on call for emergencies.

Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Are you comfortable doing a manual vaginal on her? If you get there and she hasn't presented any puppies, and has been in active labor, lube up and insert you index and middle fingers to see if you feel a puppy. If there is a puppy stuck in the birth canal, you will need to manipulate it to get it it out, and quickly, so that the rest of the puppies can be born. Know that breech is actually a normal presentation for puppies, so don't worry about that, just get it out. You can also "feather" her, which will stimulate contractions. Abdominal massage, as well as short leash walks, can also be very helpful.

Let us know how it is going, and feel free to pm me if you feel you need help and I'll respond with a phone number...


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

She was definately in labor. Poor thing was drooling, teeth chattering, panting, pacing. Thankfully, once I got there and got the whole story, she had only been acting this way since 5:00 this evening. So it had only been 4-5 hours. They also hadn't gotten a pool, so I brought an old one I had at my house which turned out to be a great idea, since she thought the middle of their mother's bed would be the best place to lay. :doh: 

I took her temp and it was only 97.5 so I knew she was definately in active labor. We got the pool ready for her in the bathroom and showed it to her. She got in and walked around, layed down for a minute, but no real nesting. Then she tried to go back to the bed. I walked through the basics with the girls, gave them the ER vet's number and some printed instructions on what to do if there was a problem. While we were talking I noticed her starting to hunch her back. Then she would lay down and whine. Then get up and move and repeat it all again. I decided to wait a little bit. Pretty soon she did the whole thing over again, but this time I could see her arch her tail and push a little bit. When she stood up there was a wet spot on the floor.

So we made her go to the bathroom and waited. She paced for about 10 minutes, threw up again, and then ran to the pool and started digging like crazy. Within a few minutes she was really straining and had a huge bulge. I finally could see a puppy coming out, but couldn't tell if it was a head or a butt. She was a good mom and went right to cleaning it, even before it was out. It ended up being a head and she got the sac cleaned away and it was breathing and crying, but still not coming out. Luckily, she layed down and let me help a little. I did have to help get the front legs out and I had to pull a little, but finally the little thing came out. He immediately went to nurse and she took right over cleaning everything up. He was a pretty big puppy. 

About 15-20 minutes later, she moved around a little, pushed a few times and the second puppy slid right out. A little female, smaller than the first. She cleaned it right up too. So she seemed very good about knowing what needed to be done. Both puppies started to nurse right away and she had both of them clean and dry in no time. 

She is still too big to not have at least a couple more puppies in there, but she had gotten a drink and had stretched out to rest. The puppies were still nursing and she was snoozing. She wasn't panting heavily or having the strong contractions anymore, and I had waited about 45 minutes since the last puppy. She was still shifting around every once in awhile and cleaning herself, but seemed like she was taking a break for the time being, so I came home. 

The girls were going to take turns checking on her and hopefully everything else continues to go smoothly. I told them to call me if there was a problem and that if she hadn't had anymore puppies in the next couple of hours to let me know. But so far so good, hopefully it stays that way.

Thank you all for the prompt responses. As fascinating as it all is to watch and I wish I could have stayed there all night, this is really something I have limited experience with. So thanks again.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

So glad to hear that things are ok...they are so lucky that you were around and able to help out. When my bitch went into labour (a planned pregnancy) I was so nervous...another breeder came by several hours later and between the two of us we know something was not right...a trip to the vet and $800 later for a c-section and I could relax. Please let us know how things during the night go...Good luck to all.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, good to hear she is a good mother! Any updates?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Good job, April! I m so glad that you were there!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't end the story here! Thank you for being there. I hope everything is still going as smoothly.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

They called this am. She had 5 puppies, 3 males and 2 females. They said she slept for about an hour then had the other 3 pretty quickly. They think she is done, she hasn't acted like there is any more. She has been up and went outside and they changed her bedding for her. She has eaten and drank and the puppies are all nursing fine. So everyone seems good this am. She is a tiny lab, only about 45-50 pounds, so 5 is probably a reasonable size for a first litter. So seems like everything went well and she is doing ok.  Thank you all again for the help.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is wonderful news for the Mom and her pups. Will you be adopting one? Seems like you deserve a big pat on the back for going over and helping out!


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Kimm said:


> This is wonderful news for the Mom and her pups. Will you be adopting one? Seems like you deserve a big pat on the back for going over and helping out!


ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!! I just ended up with another Golden that was supposed to be here "temporarily." She is now a permanent member of our pack, bringing my total to 6. I am at my limit. Hubby was at his limit 3 dogs ago. 

I am glad everything went well and everyone is doing fine. I am glad it is a small litter that she can take care of without help. And I am especially glad there won't be too many puppies to find homes for, because even though they attempted to breed her with a chocolate lab, I can tell you that isn't what caught her. These are all mix breed puppies. Cute, but not pure lab. Hopefully they learned from all of this worry about her, and will get her spayed now. :crossfing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hear ya! I hope they find good homes for all of them.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Glad to hear everything worked out!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh she sounds like a great mommy and it is good that she had a small litter. I think we need pictures since we all have been following this so closely and were cheering her on for a safe litter LOL


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Oh she sounds like a great mommy and it is good that she had a small litter. I think we need pictures since we all have been following this so closely and were cheering her on for a safe litter LOL


I can't promise anything, but I will see if I can stop back out and take pictures.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so glad that everything worked out so well! It's wonderful that they have you to help and I love how the experts here jumped in and helped to. Pictures would be great if you do get a chance to take some and post 'em for us to see 


Tiffany


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I just saw this thread , late to the story. WOW, how scary and exciting!
I would never be able to have one of my dogs have puppies, I'd be too much of a nervous grandma!


----------

